# 4th Daytona Beach Model Car & Slot Car Collectors Show July 11, 2015



## mopar72 (Nov 21, 2007)

_ 4th Daytona Beach Model Car & Slot Car Collectors Show July 11, 2015
New location, bigger room, more tables.
Biggest Show in the South_:roll:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Still not sure if I can make it Mike ! I have been so ill on and off of late I just am not sure of how I will feel or if I will even be in or out of the hospital ! IF I am up to it and can get a last minute table or 2 I just may try to be there but if not then hope everyone has a great show ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Take care and get well Dennis!:wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

brownie374 said:


> Take care and get well Dennis!:wave:


*Thanks Rick ! I get my oxygen machine this week so that should help some I hope . Anyway I appreciate the good vibes ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Have portable oxygen and feel a tad better so will travel ! See ya there mike and all ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

YAY!!!
good to hear you are getting out and about


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bearsox said:


> *Have portable oxygen and feel a tad better so will travel ! See ya there mike and all ! *
> 
> *Bear :wave:*


You go Dennis!:wave:


----------

